# KungFu Books Online



## DavidCC (Jul 9, 2007)

I have launched a new site that you all might find useful.  it is an Amazon Affiliate store, so really I am just selecting and offering items from Amazon.  There are so many titles avialable on Amazon and they are sometimes poorly categorized, so I created

www.kungfubooksonline.com

to make decent books on Martial Arts easily findable on Amazon.  It is very new, and I am adding more titles to the site very day.  Please go and take a look and let me know how you think it could be improved.  Also, if you know of any good books on your Art that are not offered, please drop me a line and let me know, and I will add it right away.

I am also featuring imported grocery items and (coming soon) cook books on Asian cuisine (because I really like all the Asian cuisines!) 

Thanks!
-David C


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 16, 2007)

I've now got a search function, and new sections for imported food, MMA, and American Arts (including almost every book by or about Ed Parker).

Still need more book son Korean Arts, if you have any recommendations please post or email me!

Thanks!

-David
www.kungfubooksonline.com


----------



## Yeti (Jul 17, 2007)

Excellent site!
For KMA books, there are two by Doug Cook that are worth the effort of reading. One is "Ancient Wisdom for the Modern Warrior" and I forget the title of the the other, but he's only got two. 

You can also try to get any books by Dr. He Young Kimm. I don't think he sells through Amazon but his books - particularly his books on Han Mu Do - are very good.

You also need some books on Choi Lai Fut...you gotta have at least a couple in there! :wink2:  Books by Doc Fai Wong / Jane Hallendar and Lee Koon Hung should be available for you for sure. 

Congratulations on getting this going. It really looks great and is a good service for folks looking through Amazon for books. Particularly when different arts can be spelled differently, someone may search with one spelling without knowing there are other offerings out there.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you very much!  I will make these changes / additions in the next couple days.

-D


----------

